# PVC glue



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Have a porch column job coming up, building them myself out of PVC. What are you guys using for glue? I want great adhesion but not the fastest set time. In other threads I read there is pvc glue that sets up in 30 seconds. I would definitely screw this up. 
Will probably be 45 bevelling corners with glue and tacking with pins to hold until glue dries.
I'm in Canada too if different glues are available here.
Thanks


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

PL Premium. 
Haven't tried it yet, but i want to try Fastenmaster Flex 180.
http://www.fastenmaster.com/products/flex-180.html

Watch the edges of the miters, they cut your hand real easy.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

For columns, you can just use the Azek glue, and it will give you plenty of time. Glue them, tape them together, and let it sit for a couple hours.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> PL Premium.
> Haven't tried it yet, but i want to try Fastenmaster Flex 180.
> http://www.fastenmaster.com/products/flex-180.html
> 
> Watch the edges of the miters, they cut your hand real easy.


I have heard PL mentioned before on here. I believe you, I just don't see it closing mitres tight because of how thick it is. Wouldn't you need crazy clamping pressure and excessive squeeze out?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Warren said:


> For columns, you can just use the Azek glue, and it will give you plenty of time. Glue them, tape them together, and let it sit for a couple hours.


I will see if this is available. I still have time to order it off Amazon if need be. Thanks


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We did a very large exterior project last year and whet through 31 cans of the Azek glue. Like Warren said, there’s plenty of working time with it. We also used quite a bit of Loctite 2-in-1 where we needed a seamless look. 

We’re work on another phase at the same house now and most joints still look good and tight a year later.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

I use pvc glue and lock miters, no worries about alignment.

I would also order them ready to wrap... easier, faster and better result.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

What brand glue? Just looked online, can't find azek brand glue anywhere on a Canadian site.

And I priced out premade wraps. They wanted three times as much as my materials would cost.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We bought ours directly from Azek when we ordered our material.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

True they cost more. But I can install a premade post wrap in about 5 minutes.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> I have heard PL mentioned before on here. I believe you, I just don't see it closing mitres tight because of how thick it is. Wouldn't you need crazy clamping pressure and excessive squeeze out?


Never had a problem. Glue and pin three sides, let set and install. Never tried the Azek glue. Didn't know it had a longer open time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i often use the glue that they use for vinyl fence,it's similar to the kind you get in post wraps..or i just use the heavy bodied plumbers one from oatey in the grey can,they are fairly fast setting tho


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

White hot PVC welder is what my supplier stocks...it has some extended time I believe or if moving quick, I just use purpose plumbers glue.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

When you cut that tube of White Hot on the table saw, doesn’t it make a mess? :jester:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't like any of them, Christie's red hot was one I didn't mind


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> What brand glue? Just looked online, can't find azek brand glue anywhere on a Canadian site.
> 
> And I priced out premade wraps. They wanted three times as much as my materials would cost.


Which brand did you price? I did a bunch made for an Ontario manufacturer and they were pricy, but I saw a newer one that looks like it should be more reasonable. I think the manufacturer was versatek? I'll check it out in my yard tomorrow morning, they have a sample right there.

I've done pvc columns both ways. Lock mitre is best.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Versa wrap from Versatex is not too bad price wise and available in Ontario through Rona. You can get crown and base as well as numerous other trim pieces.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't remember at this moment. Was through my lumber yard. Wasn't versatek though.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The lumber yard has Azek. I've used plumbers cement too.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

CPMKW said:


> Versa wrap from Versatex is not too bad price wise and available in Ontario through Rona. You can get crown and base as well as numerous other trim pieces.


Plus it seems like it's well designed. The pieces are taped together so all you have to do is add glue and fold. 

PL will work for gluing a lock mitre, but go real easy on it. If you put too much in it keeps the lock from going together.


----------

